# Another Jethro brag!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was ONLY trying to get a couple nice pictures of Jethro. Who knew it would turn into a nice little brag for him!

I had taken him out in the side yard where at least it is mowed. Had to be on leash cuz the road is close. I simply tossed a stick into the high grass on the edge of the woods to get him to move out away from me. Little J just JUMPED right into the high grass and sniffed and snorted around. In less than a minuted (closer to 30-45 seconds) he plunged back out with the very stick that I had tossed in. He sniffed and ignored several other sticks in there too. 




























Jethro Gots Stick!!










I'll post some "normal" pictures of him later in the Pic area.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wooow, what a little smarty pants you have there! These dogs are just _too/ amazing for words sometimes, I swear!_


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Way to go Jethro, I would expect nothing less from someone named after Leroy Jethro Gibbs! I love the Jethro has stick pic!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Smart little nose on him!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yep, the boy is a smart arse for sure! Ohhh you said SMART.









Now I might actually have to start testing his hunt drive some more. I was planning on waiting on that for a little while. Little boy is growing up too fast!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Vishnu was very good at finding anything you threw. I would hide things in the house, behind doors, etc He would ALWAYS find it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Way to go boy!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Smart, smart SMART little wonder-dog in the making! His brain is engaged, his schnoz is skilled.. such an awesome working combination. What a cool lil guy Jethro is-- zero fear, tons of pizzaz, and a fantastic brain and nose to boot! YEAH-- way to go Baby J!


----------

